# اسهل طريقة للتأكد من أمكانية تصنيع محرك مغناطيسي من عدم



## bashar kt (7 يونيو 2010)

:15:لله تعالى​اصدقائي الطريقة سهلة جدا انت بحاجة الى :
1بوصلة 
2 مغناطيس
قرب المغناطيس من البوصلة من جهة الجنوب وانظر بنفسك الى هذا المحرك الصغير
والرجاء من الاخوة المشككون لاتقولو حسب نيوتن وحسب لافوازيه ففي هذه الحالة سنبقى كما نحن ولن نستطيع ان نقدم شىء جديد تستفيد منه البشرية
انما ناخذ من علم نيوتن ونبتدع لنكون نيوتن هذا العصر

وشكرا للجميع​


----------



## zamalkawi (7 يونيو 2010)

معذرة لم أفهم قصدك


----------



## bashar kt (8 يونيو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> معذرة لم أفهم قصدك


 

على عيني بس ممكن توضح وين مافهمت قصدي


----------



## zamalkawi (8 يونيو 2010)

فهمت كلامك، ولكن لم أفهم قصدك
ربما عنوان الموضوع غير واضح


----------

